# Shrimp-Stuffed Mushrooms



## luckytrim (Apr 17, 2019)

Shrimp-Stuffed Mushrooms


 Nonstick cooking spray 
 24 medium mushrooms 
 2 teaspoons olive oil or vegetable oil 
 1/4 cup chopped onion 
 1 clove garlic, minced 
 1/2 cup chopped tiny shrimp or 1, 6-ounce package frozen crabmeat, thawed  and drained 
 1/3 cup snipped fresh parsley 
 2/3 cup soft whole wheat bread crumbs 
 2 tablespoons dry red wine or sherry 
 1 teaspoon dried basil, crushed 
 1/4 teaspoon pepper 
 Aluminum foil

 Line a 13x9x2-inch baking pan with aluminum foil; coat with nonstick  cooking spray. Rinse mushrooms; pat dry. Remove stems, hollowing out centers of  mushroom caps. Chop stems, reserving 2/3 cup (discard remaining stems). Arrange  mushroom caps, upside-down, in prepared pan.

 Heat olive or vegetable oil in a medium skillet. Cook chopped mushroom  stems, onion, and garlic in hot oil for 3 minutes. Stir in shrimp and parsley;  heat through. Remove from heat; stir in bread crumbs, wine or sherry, basil, and  pepper. Spoon shrimp mixture into each mushroom cap. Cover pan with more  aluminum foil.

 Bake in a 350 degree F. oven for 10 minutes; remove aluminum foil. Bake 10  minutes more or until mushrooms are heated through. Immediately remove with  slotted spoon or spatula. Serve hot. 
 Makes 24 appetizers.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 17, 2019)

Sounds tasty.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 17, 2019)

DONE!  I'm on it.


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 18, 2019)

OMG  

Appetizers for some but looks like supper to me!  

lucky, have you made them?  do you have a picture?


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 18, 2019)

Made them once, before I was into Food Porn, so no pic ....


a Good excuse to do it again, but I'm alone now, so I'll have to trim the recipe down....


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 18, 2019)

If it wasn't a 5/6 hour drive - I'd join you for supper.


----------

